# question about hardened substance.



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

So giving the once over for any loose threads or hair after I washed my fleece liners. I noticed a patch of the fleece about half the size of a penny was somehow dried or hardened. I was curious if this was maybe vomit ?or from some "boy time" as I've seen it called lol.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably boy time. That stuff has been known to be pretty hard when it dries. XD


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Boy time! :lol:


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol I figured considering its right where his igloo is normally. And christemo your liners have been so great! I'm so glad I purchased them. Very durable and just overall good quailty. Considering I cannot sew for the life of me


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad they're doing great for ya! 
I can't wait to get back to my sewing machine... it's killing me it's in storage right now.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I can't wait to get back to my sewing machine... it's killing me it's in storage right now.


I feel exactly the same way, except for me it's that I have no time because of various school obligations. Turns out when I agreed to be the undergrad editor for the college's lit journal, I was signing away my soul and pretty much every waking hour. My sewing machine must be feeling so neglected. XD


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I was the photography editor for my undergrad newspaper and now one of the writers for the forensic psych club newsletter... aye.
Sewing orders is what destresses me... and knowing I have a midterm the same day as my big move is killing me.
Oh, and I have no idea if I'm going to be able to take all the furniture out of the room I rent.
Greeeeat. :|
</off topic>


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Christemo is truly talented  PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET YOUR SEWING MACHINE BACK! I'M DYING OVER HERE! :lol: 


Must...spend...money...on...etsy...


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, my life is not my own at the moment! I was planning to toss some hedgie backs and whatnot up on my etsy store, but then I realized I pretty much won't be able to touch my sewing machine again until spring break. So .. it'll happen. Eventually. Ish. XD


----------

